# Thermapen is on sale



## garyt (Feb 1, 2012)

Here is a Link I got mine a week ago and they sent me this today

http://www.thermoworks.com/emails/2012_01_04_thermapen_open_box_sale_cons.html


----------



## sprky (Feb 1, 2012)

It's my understanding that the color of the pen makes no difference on response time, they are all the same. However I have recently seen info that contradicts this.  I'm hoping someone can clarify this for me.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 1, 2012)

The blue one I just got is the fastest one


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 1, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> The blue one I just got is the fastest one


No way! The Pink one is the Fastest!!!!....JJ


----------



## big casino (Feb 1, 2012)

but red looks faster


----------



## garyt (Feb 1, 2012)

Red one is the fastest but they were out of them I had to settle for orange


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 1, 2012)

I put a pin strip on my Blue one its really fast now


----------



## rocor98 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have an orange one on the way .. When it gets here I will mod it with a 9v battery and make it three times as fast !   .......  LOL

Orange rocks!


R


----------



## monoxide (Feb 4, 2012)

why must these go on sale when im broke. lol. they have purple and pink ones on amazon for i think 89 bucks.


----------



## markk (Feb 9, 2012)

Just ordered one. Green and Pink were the only colors left, probably the fastest ones they have.


----------



## sam3 (Feb 13, 2012)

Got my Green Thermapen this weekend! :sausage:


----------

